# anyone selling a caad 4 or caad 5 55cm frameset



## jfn3 (Feb 1, 2003)

anyone selling a caad 4 or caad 5 55cm frameset ? had one sold it, bought another bike (specialized allez 105 group) and sold off the frameset and am looking for a 55cm C-dale, thanks John


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

jfn3 said:


> anyone selling a caad 4 or caad 5 55cm frameset ? had one sold it, bought another bike (specialized allez 105 group) and sold off the frameset and am looking for a 55cm C-dale, thanks John



I have a 54 caad 5 frame set that I was going to put on the market soon. Black w/silver letters. Great condition used as my back-up bike for a season. Stripped her down to help fill in the blanks of my crosser.


----------



## Brandon777 (May 6, 2021)

jfn3 said:


> anyone selling a caad 4 or caad 5 55cm frameset ? had one sold it, bought another bike (specialized allez 105 group) and sold off the frameset and am looking for a 55cm C-dale, thanks John


----------

